# Anyone from Detroit, MI?



## Guest

Just wondering if I have any IBS neighbors!


----------



## Michi

hello i am in Michigan also just diagnosed w/ IBS 32 years old and can't stand living like this any pointers Lisa


----------



## magnolia7

Yes I'm also in Michigan. Detroit area. Curious about local support groups. Perhpas in Ann Arbor at U. of M?New here, so this may already have been answered.I hate this too.Best,M


----------



## Krispy

Hello I am from Michigan also, I am always wondering if there are any support groups around here, haven't heard of any at all. I live in a suburb outside Detroit.Kris


----------



## Trixyinaz

Another Michigander here. (1st a New Yorker, then an Arizonian, now a Michigander).Don't know of any support groups. I've looked some up, but never went.Should we create our own????I have both IBS and IBD but suffer mostly from IBD. Do you guys have IBS?


----------



## remote starter

I am from MI too. I live about 1 & 1/2 hrs away from Detroit. I work in Ann Arbor.We should definitely start something up!! What do you all say???~mote


----------



## Daisy Mae

I'm in the Detroit Metro area and would be interested in finding a local group. I have clicked on the appropriate questions on how to start one and what happens at meetings, but I get the IBS Penpals page instead! Any others looking for a local group here?!


----------



## Gtpchic31

Im from detroit area also about 45 mins north. would love a group


----------



## 19739

Did you guys ever get anything set up? I have IBS-C and live right outside of Detroit (southfield). I am in my mid thirties and have had IBS as long as I can remember (officially diagnosed 15 years ago. Please let me know


----------



## 19739

> quote:Originally posted by Michi:hello i am in Michigan also just diagnosed w/ IBS 32 years old and can't stand living like this any pointers
> 
> Lisa


I was 32 in 2002 as well and have had IBS forever, how have things been with you. Hopefully a lot better than they were in 2002.


----------



## 17176

Hello and welcome all the new members


----------



## 18140

Hey guys. I'm from Southfield. Had IBS-D since birth.


----------



## 19739

Hi MathCzyk, looks i have a fellow sufferer in my neck of the woods







Are you aware of any support groups in this area? I have been doing my own research and my PCP supports that but I have yet to find someone that can offer me some suggestions etc.


----------



## 18140

Nope, I don't know of any support groups...sorry!


----------



## Patman75

CCFA support group meets every 2nd Wednesday of the month at Troy Beaumont East campus 2nd floor. 7:00pm- 9:00pm.There is a meeting tonight.


----------



## searching4answers

yes from metro detroit area. please somebody set something up.


----------

